# Looking to relocate to Zakynthos



## pauldarrengray (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forums and just wondered if anyone could offer me some advice.

Having been on holiday to Zakynthos I have fell in love with the island and the greek way of life, as has my fiance!

We are both eager to find out more information regarding locating to greece, more specically Zakynthos and what proceedures there are, is property easy to rent and (i know the economic climate is poor over there) also job prospects.

My fiance is a level 1 hairdresser, but has had past experience in food production & cleaning services. I am former university graduate in Information Technology & Business Systems Analysis and have also had past employment experience in the building trade as an electricians mate along with my current employment of cctv and security and have a level 2 cctv principals & procedures certificate.

I have a full driving licence, as does my partner, neither of us have any criminal convictions of any kind, including spent under the rehibilitation act.

We have 2 children who live with us, my fiances youngest 2 who would be relocating with us, girls currently aged 13 & 11.

Between us we have 5 children, 3 of which will be staying behind, 1 who is coming up 18 and my youngest 2 of 15 & 12!

Any advice would be helpfull. My fiance does have a work colleague whos sister lives in alykanas on zakynthos and she says it was the best choice she ever made moving there and I am hoping that one day I will be saying the same thing.

Kind Regards.
Paul Gray


----------

